# Humanitarian and Compassionate and OINP



## frenzied_goat (May 26, 2018)

Hey folks

Can I create an Express Entry profile and register for OINP at the same time as having an open Humanitarian and Compassionate grounds application?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

On what grounds would you apply under Humanitarian & Compassionate Grounds? Very few applications are approved using this method.


----------



## frenzied_goat (May 26, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> On what grounds would you apply under Humanitarian & Compassionate Grounds? Very few applications are approved using this method.


Apologies for my late response, it's looking like I will be able to achieve the required points on the comprehensive ranking system to put myself in the running for an invitation to apply.

With regards to your specific question, three quarters of my direct family are Permanent Residents/Citizens of Canada.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

frenzied_goat said:


> Apologies for my late response, it's looking like I will be able to achieve the required points on the comprehensive ranking system to put myself in the running for an invitation to apply.
> 
> *With regards to your specific question, three quarters of my direct family are Permanent Residents/Citizens of Canada.*


I don’t mean to be rude or have a go at you, but how would that constitute a need for your situation to be considered under ‘humanitarian/compassionate’ grounds?

Unless you were from a war torn country like Afghanistan or Syria, you might have a chance to stay on humanitarian/compassionate grounds, but as you’re in Canada on a Working Holiday visa (a visa that is open to a limited number of 1st world/Western countries), your home situation really isn’t of a nature that would make it difficult or life threatening for you to leave Canada. 

If one could just apply to enter or stay in Canada on humanitarian/compassionate grounds and be accepted, just because one has immediate family in Canada, then my husband and I would be living in Canada (where I am from and have immediate and extended family) and not have spent £ 000 on visas to get me into the UK.

If your direct family are permanent residents/citizens, then perhaps you could look at whether or not _they_ could sponsor you?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

frenzied_goat said:


> With regards to your specific question, three quarters of my direct family are Permanent Residents/Citizens of Canada.



Good grief.


----------



## frenzied_goat (May 26, 2018)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I don’t mean to be rude or have a go at you, but how would that constitute a need for your situation to be considered under ‘humanitarian/compassionate’ grounds?
> 
> Unless you were from a war torn country like Afghanistan or Syria, you might have a chance to stay on humanitarian/compassionate grounds, but as you’re in Canada on a Working Holiday visa (a visa that is open to a limited number of 1st world/Western countries), your home situation really isn’t of a nature that would make it difficult or life threatening for you to leave Canada.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have queried it if I didn't know it was possible this way. While it may be rare to have it granted via this avenue, my Step Brother completed the same journey as myself about 5 years ago and at the end of his IEC applied for PR via H&C and had it granted. Apologies if I have touched a nerve.

With regards to sponsorship I believe this is not a possibility as I am not considered a dependent or minor.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You didn’t touch anyone’s nerve here. If you’re on an IEC visa then yes, you may apply for PR status after one year based on then having Canadian Experience and assuming you qualify. Having family here will assist in that qualification. However it is highly unlikely, as WCCG explained that you could gain that on Humanitarian and Compassionate grounds. 
Good Luck.


----------

